# new rub maker :)



## smokenlove (Jun 4, 2009)

ok, so here is my next issue....i want to start making my own rub.....i think the rub i use may have too much sugar in it and it could be helping my ribs and brisket turn too dark.....


anybody want to recomend where to start on this???

Thanks a million ...


----------



## billbo (Jun 4, 2009)

Try this one. It has brown sugar but not so much that it will burn.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77564

Let me know how you like it!


----------



## coyote-1 (Jun 4, 2009)

My last two rib smokes I omitted sugar from my rub entirely. Long as you mop a bit, it comes out great. This weekend I'm smoking three chickens and I'll also go without sugar.

But I am gonna put brown sugar in again for my next batch of ribs. Nice to change things up now and again.


----------



## carpetride (Jun 4, 2009)

What type of sugar are you using?  As Billbo was pointing out, white will burn.  Go with a brown or Turbinado sugar.  I use Demerara that I buy in jugs from Wal-Mart.


----------



## richtee (Jun 6, 2009)

What  you din't buy Jeff's rub recipe?


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 6, 2009)

My rub has Turbino or brown sugar at 1 part sugar to 3 parts other ingredients.  I dont have a prob burning but will turn dark.  The bark is wonderful stuff.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeppers to what others have said, use brown or turbinated sugar. Turninated suage is also sold as "sugar in the raw".


----------



## desertlites (Jun 8, 2009)

www.astrays.com


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 8, 2009)

The fun part with rub research is you get to eat the results.  But do keep good records so you don't repeat mistakes and when you get _*THE ONE  *_YOU remember what is in it.  Good luck.


----------



## pignit (Jun 8, 2009)

Red made up a rub for a freind of ours who is diabetic. No sugar. It's great.... all I use now. Starts out with Old Bay.... she won't tell me the rest. I've seen her make it.... has some garlic, paprika and onion powder in it. If I ever get her recipe I'll spill the beans. She also made a killer BBQ sauce with no sugar. Used coffee as a base.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 8, 2009)

You should sweet talk her into sharing with us.  
Hell, here's an idea...have Red make up a little rub/sauce/seasoning recipe book.


----------



## pignit (Jun 8, 2009)

*Have you seen Red..... ?*









*Aint no sweet talkin goin on here!*


----------

